# photo gallery



## cranbrook2 (Nov 24, 2007)

I just noticed that some of the pictures are not coming up in the gallery  
Is there some way of fixing them?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 29, 2007)

I just went through many of your pictures...WOW. You do a very nice job for all those homeless birds. 
Do you put dividers into the houses or do these type birds (What are they)congregate inside?
I love a double question sentence , if only my language teachers could see me now....they would say I'm older. 

Have you ever built any replicas of peoples homes?

Is there money in this?

I need a hobby.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you InspectorD
Once the shell is built i use 3/16 plywood to make all the compartments .
I get a lot of sparrows and swallows nesting in the large houses .The small houses attract Purple Martins depending on the size of their hole.

I have built a few replicas for customers in the past and I probably have the most expensive birdhouses online but they sell pretty well . I am still 10 houses behind now.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds like a good backlog to keep you busy in those winter lulls.
How long would you say the average house takes to build? Now I sound like one of my customers.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Dec 31, 2007)

The little houses that are about 2 ft square take about 2 days to build  , the medium size 4 ft square take about 5 days and then the large houses 5 ft and up take 2 weeks - 6 weeks .  
They go together pretty fast once i know what i figure out what i,m building .


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 31, 2007)

I keep looking at the little details ..like routing to edges and ripping all the logs.
Are you gluing anything or just using finish nails?

Is the design just by the seat of your pants? That's how I do it. My son and I made a real log cabin bird house this summer by just cutting some branches and using the airnailers. Took about 1 hour and was a blast. 

What about bat houses? I just built 5 and gave them out as presents. I do Anything to get rid of a few more bugs. 
I am afraid to post my pictures...you'll just laugh at my huts.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Dec 31, 2007)

I usually get an idea of what i,m going to build then i draw it out on a piece of plywood , just like a floor plan . Then i tack the first row of logs to the plywood to keep everything square. I use glue and dowelling on balconies and add ons and i use a 16 gauge finish nailer with 2 1/2" nails . They hold very well.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 31, 2007)

I couldn't help but notice the photo of the houses in the snow looks like it would make a great Christmas card.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks ToolGuy
I live in a great spot for taking pictures . 

I took these pictures a few days ago on boxing day


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds like you could have a nice little side business for bird lovers. 
Opportunity only knocks for those who can hear it.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I am starting to hear them knocking . 
Last September i was recognized as an artist by the art council in my province . This April they are sponsoring me for a 2 day art show at my farm and i am already 9 birdhouses behind now .


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 1, 2008)

Well , it looks like you have reached celebrity status, just remember us folks back here when you are famous.

Good for you, looks like the new year may already be smilin. 

I hear the overtime clock.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hot damn, we done got us a celebrity. Congrats, Cranbrook2!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen 
 I,ll keep you posted on the end results .


----------



## cranbrook2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Is anyone else having trouble viewing the gallery ?  I haven,t been able to get on there all week.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't know why, but it has been closed.
I'm sure TXBuilder is on it, probably just takes time. I'll ask.

Is there some new house you built and need to show us? I'll be whatchin.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 30, 2008)

Working on it right now ..


----------



## cranbrook2 (Sep 30, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Don't know why, but it has been closed.
> I'm sure TXBuilder is on it, probably just takes time. I'll ask.
> 
> Is there some new house you built and need to show us? I'll be whatchin.



I have to build 6 more bird condos this coming month . so much for retirement .


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds good cranbrook, you have work through the winter. 
Thanks TX, we know it's hard to keep up a site.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a article coming out in Birds and Blooms Magazine in the Dec / Jan issue . I am pretty sure i will be busy after that . 
I still haven,t got my firewood for the winter .


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 17, 2008)

I take that the gallery has been deleted again ?


----------

